#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Друзья... У кого такие?

## Нико

Вот опять же привожу цитату из бхикшуни Тхубтен Чодрон, "Taming the Monkey mind"

Какие именно качества необходимы человеку для того, чтобы он стал нашим хорошим другом? И каких лучше избегать? Для краткости я перефразировала раздел Сугаловада-сутры, посвященный теме дружбы.  Размышляя о каждом положении из этого раздела и вспоминая примеры из собственной жизни, мы сможем яснее осознать суть наших отношений с другими. 

Хотя в данном случае положения касаются тех качеств, которые мы ищем у других, нам в равной степени важно проверять, обладаем ли мы этими качествами сами. Это – практичные советы, помогающие личности избавляться от дурных привычек и развивать в себе достоинства, чтобы другие к нам тянулись и мы смогли стать с ними хорошими друзьями.

Существуют четыре вида ложных друзей, т.е. «врагов в личине друзей»:

1.	Это те, кто приходит с пустыми руками, но уходит с подарками.
Такие люди 
-- посещают нас с намерением получить от нас какие-то вещи;
-- дают нам мало, но взамен ожидают большего;
-- помогают нам только если им самим грозит опасность;
-- общаются с нами только из-за эгоистичных мотивов.

2. Это те, кто клянётся в дружбе, но внутри вероломен. Такие люди

-- развлекают нас и тратят наше время на разговоры о прошлом;
--развлекают нас и тратят наше время на разговоры будущем;
-- добиваются нашего расположения, предлагая свою помощь, когда мы в ней не нуждаемся;
-- когда мы просим их о помощи, они не помогают нам под разными предлогами. 

4.	Это те, кто нам льстит и притворяется, что заботится о нас, хотя это неправда. Такие люди

-- призывают нас к совершению дурных поступков;
-- отговаривают нас от добрых дел;  
-- хвалят нас в нашем присутствии;
-- осуждают нас за спиной. 

5.	Это те, кто нас губит. Такие люди 

-- наши собутыльники или вместе с нами принимают наркотики;
-- шатаются с нами по улицам по ночам;
-- вместе с нами посещают сомнительные места развлечений;
-- играют с нами в азартные игры. 

С такими людьми трудно поддерживать открытые, доверительные отношения. Лучше их сторониться, но не подвергая их осуждению. Хотя мы можем сказать, что какой-то человек плохо себя ведёт, нельзя утверждать, что он злой и безнадёжный грешник. У нас должно сохраняться страдание к таким людям и желание их благоденствия, но не стоит искать с ними общения, поскольку это уведёт нас прочь с верного пути. 

Подобным образом, Будда описал качества благих друзей. Этим людям мы можем доверять, можем на них положиться, и, общаясь с ними, мы будем счастливы и изменимся к лучшему. Так же, как при поиске друзей с благими достоинствами, важно развивать те же качества в себе.

Вот четыре вида благих друзей: 

1.	Те, кто нам помогает. Эти люди 

-- дают нам советы, когда мы беспечны или невнимательны;
-- охраняют наше имущество;
-- помогают нам и утешают нас, когда нам страшно;
-- дают нам больше, чем мы у них просим.

2.	Те, кто заботится о нас в горе и в радости. Эти люди

-- делятся с нами самым сокровенным;
-- держат в тайне то, что мы им рассказываем:
-- не бросают нас, когда мы попадаем в беду или в несчастных случаях;
-- даже готовы отдать за нас свою жизнь.

3.	Окружающие нас помогают нам принять Прибежище и заставляют нас меняться к лучшему. Эти люди

-- сочувствуют нам, когда у нас случаются беды и неприятности;
-- радуются нашему процветанию и успеху без малейшей зависти;
-- просят других не говорить о нас плохо;
-- благодарят тех, кто нас хвалит.  

Хотя всё вышесказанное можно назвать обобщением, и нам может показаться, что мы уже всё это знали в детском возрасте, очень ценно размышлять над нашими отношениями и действиями, чтобы понимать, насколько хорошо мы применяем сейчас эти советы. Принимая для себя общие принципы и применяя их к тем или иным жизненным ситуациям, мы узнаем себя лучше и также поймём, как достичь самосовершенствования.

----------

Jenia Morozova (05.04.2014), Thaitali (07.04.2014), Аньезка (04.04.2014), Бо (04.04.2014), Богдан Б (19.04.2014), Влад К (04.04.2014), Дмитрий Балашов (05.04.2014), Дэнни (19.10.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (06.04.2014), Павел Ш. (07.04.2014), Пема Дролкар (04.04.2014), Сергей Губарев (05.04.2014), Сергей Ч (04.04.2014), Чиффа (04.04.2014), Эделизи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Существуют четыре вида ложных друзей, т.е. «врагов в личине друзей»:
> 
> 
> ...
> -- общаются с нами только из-за эгоистичных мотивов....


Болтовня на тему морали, ибо не бывает иных мотивов у людей. И да- же если хотят помочь нам, то всё- равно удовлетворяют свербящее беспокойство о нас, у себя внутри- тоесть заботятся о себе, беспокоясь о нас.

----------


## Нико

> Болтовня на тему морали, ибо не бывает иных мотивов у людей. И да- же если хотят помочь нам, то всё- равно удовлетворяют свербящее беспокойство о нас, у себя внутри- тоесть заботятся о себе, беспокоясь о нас.


Даже если и не бывает других мотивов (по крайней, мере, друзья, не распространяющие о своих друзьях слухи) -- есть люди, не порочащие свои обеты. Тут всё правильно написано выше.

----------


## Влад К

Как иногда говорит ЕСДЛ западной аудитории "нужно быть мудрым эгоистом". А что? правда ведь) Если бы люди всячески помогали друг-другу, пусть даже из эгоистичных побуждений - было бы гораздо веселее!)))

----------

Алик (05.04.2014), Эделизи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Как иногда говорит ЕСДЛ западной аудитории "нужно быть мудрым эгоистом". А что? правда ведь) Если бы люди всячески помогали друг-другу, пусть даже из эгоистичных побуждений - было бы гораздо веселее!)))


Особенно неприятны "друзья", которые о тебе сплетничают за спиной. Какое кому дело до жизни другого человека? Меня никогда это не интересовало. А вас?

----------


## Влад К

> Особенно неприятны "друзья", которые о тебе сплетничают за спиной. Какое кому дело до жизни другого человека? Меня никогда это не интересовало. А вас?


Солидарен.

----------

Нико (04.04.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Какое кому дело до жизни другого человека? Меня никогда это не интересовало. А вас?


В некоторых социальных обществах если не станешь сплетничать, курить со всеми, станешь изгоем.

----------


## Нико

> В некоторых социальных обществах если не станешь сплетничать, курить со всеми, станешь изгоем.


Лучше изгоем стать, чем сплетником. Даже куря.

----------

Влад К (04.04.2014), Павел Ш. (07.04.2014), Сергей Ч (04.04.2014), Эделизи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Лучше изгоем стать, чем сплетником. Даже куря.


Согласна, поэтому ушла из офисов. К тому же не курила и всегда была крайней  :Smilie:  Может, сейчас в офисах с этим лучше, все таки лет десять прошло: новый формат. Теперь просто принято стучать.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Наверно, надо постараться из не очень благих друзей сделать благих :Smilie:  Иногда получается. И не быть почвой для неблагого. 

Ведь все действия "неблагих" друзей основаны на наших собственных иллюзий о себе, если мы допускаем их к действиям первой колонки не раз. 

Мы просто сами хотим участвовать во всем том, что они могут нам предложить.

Наличие хороших  или нехороших людей рядом и распознание их качеств зависит от анализа их действий  и нашей кармы и кармических связей. Но такого жесткого деления нет. Люди есть люиди, и они могут быть совокупностью разных качеств. Идеальных друзей, наверно, нет.....

С годами, думаю, список любых друзей существенно сокращается. Потому что рассчитывать можно только на себя. А при трудностях как-то помощники сами приходят. Кармические. А уж корыстные просто бегом от тебя убегают :Smilie:

----------

Алик (05.04.2014), Влад К (04.04.2014), Сергей Губарев (05.04.2014)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

а у меня вообще нет друзей. Не очень понимаю, что это такое и зачем это надо.

----------

Влад К (04.04.2014), Дубинин (04.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2014), Эделизи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я дружу со всеми, кто приходит в мою жизнь сам и хочет дружить - на то время, которое он в ней добровольно остается..... :Smilie: 
Ну, а отношения ты можешь строить и сам - как тебе это нужно, и как полезно всем....

----------

Алик (05.04.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (06.04.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> а у меня вообще нет друзей. Не очень понимаю, что это такое и зачем это надо.


У меня тоже. Поняла что отжирают ресурс  :Smilie:

----------

Елена Саяпина (05.04.2014)

----------


## Бо

К месту было бы перечитать сутту о друзьях...
http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/snp/sut_nip.htm#_Toc484786504

----------

Влад К (05.04.2014), Сергей Ч (05.04.2014), Эделизи (05.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> У меня тоже. Поняла что отжирают ресурс


Так если ресурс никто отжирать не будет он протухнет же. \

----------

Алик (05.04.2014), Буль (05.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> а у меня вообще нет друзей. Не очень понимаю, что это такое и зачем это надо.


Ну, быть другом это приятно.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Ну, быть другом это приятно.


я не очень понимаю радости простого человеческого общения. Для меня это очень тяжелая работа. Причем бессмысленная.

----------

Аньезка (06.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2014), Эделизи (05.04.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> я не очень понимаю радости простого человеческого общения. Для меня это очень тяжелая работа. Причем бессмысленная.


Я думала одна такая, дефективная ))) 

Но я решила для себя так: у меня кинестетическая составляющая ведущая, мне надо "чувствовать человека", поэтому телефоном и даже интернетом не очень люблю пользоваться для договаривания о чем -то важном. В юности спокойно вырвать могло после общения с каким-то человеком.

А когда чувствуешь, понимаешь, что люди очень часто врут. Но при этом говорят о счастье видеться с тобой. И ходишь постоянно в когнитивном диссонансе.

----------

Аньезка (06.04.2014), Елена Саяпина (05.04.2014), Сергей Ч (05.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> я не очень понимаю радости простого человеческого общения. Для меня это очень тяжелая работа. Причем бессмысленная.


Хм, круто, а здеся вы что все трое делаете? Страдаете ? :Smilie:

----------

Чагна Дордже (06.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Вот опять же привожу цитату из бхикшуни Тхубтен Чодрон, "Taming the Monkey mind"
> 
> Какие именно качества необходимы человеку для того, чтобы он стал нашим хорошим другом? И каких лучше избегать? *Для краткости я перефразировала раздел Сугаловада-сутры, посвященный теме дружбы*.


Как интересно. А в чем проблема с оригиналом?  http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn31.htm

И сравните, кстати, формулировки "перефразирования" и *самой Сутры*:




> -- наши собутыльники или вместе с нами принимают наркотики;





> *он товарищ в злоупотреблении опьяняющими веществами, которые вызывают зависимость и беспечность*


Или:



> -- призывают нас к совершению дурных поступков;





> *он одобряет порочные дела своего друга*

----------

Pedma Kalzang (05.04.2014)

----------

